# Not an Emtb..But it's so AWESOME!



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

https://electrek.co/2016/06/14/harley-davidson-electric-bike-within-5-years/


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

PinoyMTBer said:


> https://electrek.co/2016/06/14/harley-davidson-electric-bike-within-5-years/
> 
> View attachment 1179294


It is pretty bad ass looking, but "loud pipes save lives" and piss off neighbors will no longer apply!


----------

